# Cool M-bike video from Blue..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 24, 2009)

Gravity East is hosting some events...really cool helmet cam video..Gorgonzola posted it to PASR and I thought I'd pass it along here for stoke!!!  Hopefully if Blue turns into a M-Bike facility they have rentals and some easier trails for newbs..


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Planning to forgo eating at Outback this summer and buying an MTB, Sleeze?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> That is pretty cool. Planning to forgo eating at Outback this summer and buying an MTB, Sleeze?



I am currently eating Outback...and I currently not sure about mountain biking..the Downhill mountain biking to me looks like the most enjoyable...compared to the cross country you guys do..I just want to coast..lol..I like gravity..I gave grass skiing a try at Ski9s private community ski hill and that definitely didn't do it for me..


----------



## Philpug (May 27, 2009)

Looks like a real nice trail, is that the only one? are they running the lift?


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2009)

Phil, I thought you said Blue was no fun.
That looks very fun!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Phil, I thought you said Blue was no fun.
> That looks very fun!!



Blue is alot of fun..he's a snow snob...


----------



## gorgonzola (May 28, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Looks like a real nice trail, is that the only one? are they running the lift?



theres 3 trails so far - that one (super-d) a downhill and a dual slalom. lift acces on race days - this weekend, late july and september something. check out http://www.verticalearthpa.com/ and the  blue site  for dates. race registration gets you a weekend lift ticket.  thers also going to be lift access riding (non-race) on fathers day :beer:


----------



## Philpug (May 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Phil, I thought you said Blue was no fun.
> That looks very fun!!



LOL, I never said Blue was not fun, and I never said it was fun either. 



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Blue is alot of fun..he's a snow snob...



No, I just like snow, not ice or granulated suger.

I might just make a trip up one sunday and do some laps. I need to get my armor back from Vermont.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Philpug said:


> LOL, I never said Blue was not fun, and I never said it was fun either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll run some laps with you Phil.  You can even be a guest in the VIP line


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2009)

Get pics!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Trekchick..you know you can visit me in PA..


----------

